# PC no se apaga, se reinicia siempre



## faluncho (May 18, 2022)

Buenos días apreciados compañeros del foro;
Desde hace varias semanas tengo un problema que no sé resolver, no tengo manera de que la PC se apague, de ningún modo y desde ningún sitio.
Tanto si clico el apagado como la suspensión después de tres segundos que se ha apagado vuelve a prender ella sola. He probado decenas de soluciones que se dan en la red, desactivar inicio rápido, por símbolo del sistema etc. sin ningún resultado.
Me preocupa que al estar el equipo siempre encendido se acorte la vida del mismo, a pesar que en opciones de energía tengo puesto que entre en suspensión en 20 minutos.
Agradecería alguna ayuda.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 18, 2022)

Bueno, a veces cuando todo falla y es problema de software, puedes guardar la data, formatear y reinstalar el SO. Es drástico, pero a veces se pierde menos tiempo que tanto probadas y averiguaciones, si la cosa sigue, señal que el problema puede ser otra cosa.
Aún recuerdo el bolonqui que me hicieron en esta PC con un troyano que altero el registro, y aunque logré contrarrestarlo, la cosa no volvió a su cauce (algo mejor pero a trancas y barrancas seguía), e hice eso.


----------



## faluncho (May 18, 2022)

hellfire4​Gracias por responder.
Eso ya lo contemplo pero créeme, tengo tantos programas, efectos plugins y aplicaciones que reinstalar el SO con programas lo hago en unas horas y lo que menciono anteriormente en dos días con lo cual, me entra fiebre solo pensarlo....


----------



## el_patriarca (May 18, 2022)

Yo alguna vez tuve ese problema con una P4 WinXp.

Qué características tiene la tuya?


----------



## faluncho (May 18, 2022)

Hola el_patriarca;
Mira, es PC de torre, Windows 10, Asus Motherboard, gráfica Nvidia y....poco más. Discos duros el C tipo SSD y el resto externos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2022)

Yo comenzaría probando con otra fuente de alimentación. Si la falla persiste, será problema de la instalación del S.O. o del motherboard...
Cuanto tiempo lleva de la ultima instalación del Windows??

A mí me ha sucedido de mandar a hibernar Windows y luego de repetir varias veces este proceso, se manda a hibernación sola sin que nadie se lo pida. La solución fué apagar una vez (en lugar de hibernar) y luego ya la podés mandar a hibernación varias veces más hasta que se repite la historia.


----------



## mcrven (May 18, 2022)

Prueba dejando solo la MB y conectados monitor y teclado. Sin DD, sin periféricos, sin tarjeta de video, monitor directo a la MB. Así podrá descartar si es problema de hardware básico.
Si no presenta problema funcionando el básico, vaya agregando periféricos y aditamentos de uno por vez, comprobando en cada paso. Por último paso agregue el Disco Duro y arranque sistema.


----------



## faluncho (May 18, 2022)

mcrven​Lo he hecho, y la falla después de mil pruebas creo que es de algún software (plugin de audio) corrupto. La cosa es que tengo alrededor de 400 plugins instalado y algunos vienen en paquete.
Dr. Zoidberg​Parece que estabas dentro de casa porque has descrito a la perfección los diferentes cambios....
Este problema me sucedió a principios de año y mirando mil soluciones en la web al fin una funcionó. Para Semana Santa falló la fuente de alimentación de 600W y la sustituí por una de 1000W. Hace dos o tres semanas volvió a reiniciarse con lo cual descarto la fuente y he probado de todo: limpiadores, antivirus, anti-malware, estoy permanentemente actualizando con Windows Update pero, nada. Un auténtico dolor de cabeza. Me resisto a reinstalar el SO por lo descrito arriba, dos o tres días.


----------



## elaficionado (May 18, 2022)

Hola.

Yo tengo ese problema y lo soluciono usando una extensión de con un interruptor, a la que conecto la computadora y cuando la apago le quito la energía usando el interruptor.

No es la mejor solución pero funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> estoy permanentemente actualizando con Windows Update


Eso puede ser parte del problema.
Me ha pasado de aceptar una actualización de Windows 10, reiniciar como tres veces según pedía el instalador, y nunca mas arrancaron las 4 máquinas virtuales de VirtualBox que tengo instaladas.. Decía que no estaban activas las extensiones de virtualizacion por hardware del procesador AMD   ...y las había estado usando hacía 5 minutos.

*Solución:* apagar la máquina (OFF), contar hasta 10 (esto para evitar darle con un martillo) y luego encenderla de nuevo.

Windows y LPMQTP !!!!!


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2022)

Hoy he aceptado una actualización y ahora se pasa diez minutos con la pantalla en negro al arrancar, se ve el puntero del ratón y nada más.
Cuando le viene bien arranca y funciona normal.

¡Viva windows!

Llevaba varias actualizaciones buenas que mejoraron.

Menos mal que en el otro tengo Linux.

Como me toque mucho la moral le va a caer un linux encima en poco tiempo, porque curiosamente este portátil tiene todos los drivers y va todo en Linux.


----------



## faluncho (May 18, 2022)

Bueno, seguiré probando.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## analogico (May 18, 2022)

Opción 1
presiona el botón de apagado hasta que se apague

Opción 2
usa  el restaurador de sistema, elije un punto de restauración de una fecha en que se apagaba bien


----------



## omarelifaz (May 18, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> Buenos días apreciados compañeros del foro;
> Desde hace varias semanas tengo un problema que no sé resolver, no tengo manera de que la PC se apague, de ningún modo y desde ningún sitio.
> Tanto si clico el apagado como la suspensión después de tres segundos que se ha apagado vuelve a prender ella sola. He probado decenas de soluciones que se dan en la red, desactivar inicio rápido, por símbolo del sistema etc. sin ningún resultado.
> Me preocupa que al estar el equipo siempre encendido se acorte la vida del mismo, a pesar que en opciones de energía tengo puesto que entre en suspensión en 20 minutos.
> ...


Tenia un problema similar, era daño en la tarjeta madre, tube que cambiar... (era el chip de la tarjeta de red que estaba dañada, al tocarlo uy sobrecalentaba bastante y ese era el problema en mi caso)...


----------



## unmonje (May 18, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> Bueno, seguiré probando.
> Gracias a todos.


Si todo le ha fallado :
Asegúrese que Windows o su Mother Board (set -up), NO esté configurado para arrancar con un movimiento del mouse o un dato que entra por USB, o del teclado, o por la placa Ethernet.
En el cofig del setup se quita estos eventos de arranque.    Si es ASUS con mas razón.
A veces, los teclados se ensucian y una tecla queda apretada . Para comprobar esto, abra el block de Notas de Windows y puede que vea que uno o mas caracteres no dejan de escribirse.
A veces el MOUSE hace lo mismo y te vuelve loco. Pasa que hoy  casi nadie escribe texto.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 18, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> hellfire4​Gracias por responder.
> Eso ya lo contemplo pero créeme, tengo tantos programas, efectos plugins y aplicaciones que reinstalar el SO con programas lo hago en unas horas y lo que menciono anteriormente en dos días con lo cual, me entra fiebre solo pensarlo....


Bueno, espero que no tengas que llegar a eso, si el problema son las actualizaciones de windows, a veces se puede dar marcha atrás con ellas. Yo hace poco tuve un problema que fue un caso fortuito y que por falta de experiencia, me demoró casi una semana, pero no me quede con los brazos cruzados y aprendí más y seguí haciendo otras cosas. Pero bueno, es como una apuesta, tal vez lo remedies sin tener que hacer lo que dije, tal vez no y tengas que hacerlo del hastio, en todo caso, respira profundo, organizate, organiza que iras reinstalando y configura windows para no aceptar actualizaciones.
No mencione la fuente, dado que dijiste que se reinicia al ordenarle apagar, no siendo reinicios imprevistos.


analogico dijo:


> opcion 1
> presiona el botón de apagado hasta que se apague
> 
> opcion 2
> usa  el restaurador de sistema, elije un punto de restauración de una fecha en que se apagaba bien


Aún me acuerdo cuando los creaba manualmenete  como medida preventiva y cada tanto Windows me los borraba y queria usarlos y decía de todo XD


----------



## analogico (May 18, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, espero que no tengas que llegar a eso, si el problema son las actualizaciones de windows, a veces se puede dar marcha atrás con ellas. Yo hace poco tuve un problema que fue un caso fortuito y que por falta de experiencia, me demoró casi una semana, pero no me quede con los brazos cruzados y aprendí más y seguí haciendo otras cosas. Pero bueno, es como una apuesta, tal vez lo remedies sin tener que hacer lo que dije, tal vez no y tengas que hacerlo del hastio, en todo caso, respira profundo, organizate, organiza que iras reinstalando y configura windows para no aceptar actualizaciones.
> No mencione la fuente, dado que dijiste que se reinicia al ordenarle apagar, no siendo reinicios imprevistos.
> 
> Aún me acuerdo cuando los creaba manualmenete  como medida preventiva y cada tanto Windows me los borraba y queria usarlos y decía de todo XD




tienes que subir el porcentaje o los va borrando


----------



## hellfire4 (May 18, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> tienes que subir el porcentaje o los va borrando


¿Conviene ponerlo al 100%?


----------



## analogico (May 18, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Conviene ponerlo al 100%?


No, por que se puede llenar el disco y tienes que dejar espacio libre para los archivos temporales y para el archivo de memoria virtual


----------



## hellfire4 (May 18, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> no, por que  se puede llenar el disco y tienes que dejar espacio libre
> para los archivos temporales y para  el archivo de memoria virtual


¿Que porcentaje seria el recomendable?


----------



## analogico (May 18, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Que porcentaje seria el recomendable?



Lo que estimes conveniente


----------



## hellfire4 (May 18, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> lo que estimes conveniente


¿Más o menos no habría un porcentaje?
Pensé, claro, 100% de inicio, pero ante la duda, consulte, y dada la respuesta, determine que mejor no.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 18, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> Bueno, seguiré probando.
> Gracias a todos.


Hola, yo haría las siguientes pruebas que son fuera de lo común.
Primero descartaría que el botón del encendido de la PC, quede "pegado". Lo puedes medir con un multímetro y corroborar que haya caída de tensión cuándo NO está pulsado.
Si todo va bien, vamos con lo segundo.
Medir entre el cable verde y cualquier cable negro de la fuente, la tensión que hay cuándo debería apagarse y debe ser de aprox. 5V.
Por lo tanto, si la tensión permanece siempre a 0V o cercano a ello, entonces la mother NO le da la orden de OFF.
Tercera opción,  entrar en modo seguro usando la opción más básica, y ver si puedes apagarla con normalidad.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 19, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> mcrven​Lo he hecho, y la falla después de mil pruebas creo que es de algún software (plugin de audio) corrupto. La cosa es que tengo alrededor de 400 plugins instalado y algunos vienen en paquete.
> Dr. Zoidberg​Parece que estabas dentro de casa porque has descrito a la perfección los diferentes cambios....
> Este problema me sucedió a principios de año y mirando mil soluciones en la web al fin una funcionó. Para Semana Santa falló la fuente de alimentación de 600W y la sustituí por una de 1000W. Hace dos o tres semanas volvió a reiniciarse con lo cual descarto la fuente y he probado de todo: limpiadores, antivirus, anti-malware, estoy permanentemente actualizando con Windows Update pero, nada. Un auténtico dolor de cabeza. Me resisto a reinstalar el SO por lo descrito arriba, dos o tres días.


¿Cómo Desactivar las Actualizaciones Automáticas en Windows 10/11?​Como dice el artículo, a veces contraproducentes resultan, además de gastar más recursos de la PC . Encima requieren ser desactivardas de más de un lugar.






						¿Cómo Desactivar Actualizaciones Automáticas en Windows 10/11?
					

¿Has tenido malas experiencias con las actualizaciones automáticas? Estás en el lugar correcto. En este artículo, sabrás cómo desactivarlas a través de varias alternativas y también desinstalarlas si alguna de ellas ha causado problemas en tu PC.




					pdf.wondershare.es
				












						Cómo desactivar las actualizaciones automáticas en Windows 10
					

¿Tu ordenador se reinicia sin venir a cuento? Desactivando las actualizaciones automáticas de Windows 10 esto no volerá a pasar nunca




					www.genbeta.com


----------



## faluncho (May 30, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin,​hellfire4​​Sigo probando con todo lo que me vais diciendo. No lo consigo. Me temo que cuando después de un mes me aburra, me tocará reiniciar.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 30, 2022)

El que resulto para desactivar las actualizaciones fue este, dado que si no lo haces de TODOS LOS FLANCOS, te caen como sea, y el remedio es volver a un estado anterior








faluncho dijo:


> Gudino Roberto duberlin,​hellfire4​​Sigo probando con todo lo que me vais diciendo. No lo consigo. Me temo que cuando después de un mes me aburra, me tocará reiniciar.



Si te refieres a guardar la data, formatear y reinstalar todo, es lo que suele pasar cuando tras mucho proba y de no lograr el entuerto. Es engorro y no dan muchas ganas de hacerlo, pero hay ocasiones que no queda más remedio.
Sí es así, respira profundo, toma las medidas necesarias y de forma calmaba (ni a tontas ni a locas ni renegando) y procede , espero que lo logres.


----------



## analogico (May 30, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, yo haría las siguientes pruebas que son fuera de lo común.
> Primero descartaría que el botón del encendido de la PC, quede "pegado". Lo puedes medir con un multímetro y corroborar que haya caída de tensión cuándo NO está pulsado.



Si, y el reset también con el tester en Ohm tiene que medir OL y pulsado casi cero.


----------



## Muad Dib (May 30, 2022)

Y no tenes un disco aunque sea viejo, para conectarlo e instalar cualquier SO ?, para no formatear de entrada, digo por ahi se apaga con normalidad o no y salis de la duda.


----------



## faluncho (May 31, 2022)

*Scooter*;  hola Finestrero. Che, que fas?

El error debe ser profundo ya que ni con el modo seguro consigo que se apague....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 31, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> *Scooter*;  hola Finestrero. Che, que fas?
> 
> El error debe ser profundo ya que ni con el modo seguro consigo que se apague....


Comenta, como te fue con las indicaciones que te di, de chequear el botón on-off y la tensión en el cable verde de la fuente.


----------



## faluncho (May 31, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin​Bien, están correctos. Conforme pasa el tiempo y probando cientos de soluciones estoy convencido de que instalé algún plugin de audio corrupto y ese es el problema. 
En cuanto al mantener el botón de on-off pulsado, no me atrevo ya que lo probé y me bloqueó la RAM, tuve que sacar batería etc. me costó mucho hacer que arrancara.
Bueno, ahí vamos....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 31, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> Gudino Roberto duberlin​Bien, están correctos. Conforme pasa el tiempo y probando cientos de soluciones estoy convencido de que instalé algún plugin de audio corrupto y ese es el problema.
> En cuanto al mantener el botón de on-off pulsado, no me atrevo ya que lo probé y me bloqueó la RAM, tuve que sacar batería etc. me costó mucho hacer que arrancara.
> Bueno, ahí vamos....


Para probar el boton on-off, tienes que desconectarlo de la mother y lo mides con multimetro.


----------



## mcrven (May 31, 2022)

Al caso viene una reparación que hice a una PC, que presentaba un problema similar. A la primera vista descubrí que el defecto ocurria solo cuando se encontraba en posición normal de trabajo (De pié, como diríamos).
Entonces comencé a golpear con la mano, las partes internas: M.B., periféricos, cables... y así detecté que el fenomeno se presentaba al golpear o mover el mazo de cables que conectan el front-end del case: Botón PWR, Botón Reset, PWR Led, HDD Led y... revisando... apareció el culpable. Resulta que, quien hizo la conexión había intercambiado el HDD Led con el Botón Reset.
Colocados en sus lugares... Se acabó el problema. Cabe destacar que esa máquina funcionó normalmente  durante años, antes de presentar esa falla de reiniciarse constantemente, en forma aleatoria.


----------



## Agustinw (May 31, 2022)

Pero si estás probando que la pc se endiende sin disco conectado y hasta le quitaste la pila reiniciando el bios de fábrica entonces ahí o el BIOS está corrupto y necesita actualizarse o hay una falla de hardware que produce el encendido. Por lo tanto dejá de darle vueltas a la idea de plugins o de reinstalación del SO


----------



## analogico (May 31, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> ​
> En cuanto al mantener el botón de on-off pulsado, no me atrevo ya que lo probé y me bloqueó la RAM, tuve que sacar batería etc. me costó mucho hacer que arrancara.



Eso no tiene nada que ver con los plugins, mas parece un problema de botones.


----------



## faluncho (Jun 1, 2022)

Agustinw;​No me expliqué bien:
El bloqueo de la mother y tener que quitar la batería y hacer reset lo hice a raiz de lo que comentó  *analogico*  hace un par de días sobre "mantener el botón on-off pulsado para apagarlo" fué entonces cuando tuve que hacer todo esto, normalmente, no tengo que hacerlo.
Como comenté anteriormente este problema me sucedió después de instalar varios plugins de audio; consulté en la web y probé varias soluciones y al fin hubo una que funcionó. Pero ahora, después de volver a instalar otra vez varios plugins (14) tengo otra vez el maldito problema.
Otra solución que se me ocurre a pesar de ser complicada es desinstalar sólo todos los plugins a ver que pasa. Será más fácil que reiniciar todo el sistema.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 1, 2022)

Si desconectas los discos duros, dejando que la máquina te pida sistema de arranque y, desde ese punto acepta el mando de apagado, entonces puedes descartar que el problema se deba al hardware. Si esto no sucede así o sea la máquina no admite el apagado, ya tendrás confirmación que es problema de harware y te puedes olvidar del software. Esto sería lo que llamamos "Aislar el Problema".


----------



## Scooter (Jun 1, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> *Scooter*;  hola Finestrero. Che, que fas?


Ja veus! Per ací marejant la perdiu.
¡Ya ves! por aquí mareando la perdiz.


Pues mi Windows resucitó. Después de quitar la actualización murió así que tras varios experimentos volvía restaurar la actualización, y volvió a ir igual de mal que antes. Al tercer día, de repente se arregló solo; dejó de encender en 15' y pasó a encender en 15"...
Cosas de los chicos de Guillermo Puertas.

De momento le doy una tregua y todavía no pongo al pingüino.


----------



## analogico (Jun 1, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> Agustinw;​No me expliqué bien:
> El bloqueo de la mother y tener que quitar la batería y hacer reset lo hice a raiz de lo que comentó  *analogico*  hace un par de días sobre "mantener el botón on-off pulsado para apagarlo" fué entonces cuando tuve que hacer todo esto, normalmente, no tengo que hacerlo.
> Como comenté anteriormente este problema me sucedió después de instalar varios plugins de audio; consulté en la web y probé varias soluciones y al fin hubo una que funcionó. Pero ahora, después de volver a instalar otra vez varios plugins (14) tengo otra vez el maldito problema.
> Otra solución que se me ocurre a pesar de ser complicada es desinstalar sólo todos los plugins a ver que pasa. Será más fácil que reiniciar todo el sistema.



Por eso mismo, parece ser un problema de botones,  si el botón falla se bloquea el arranque.
Por eso dije que había que medir los botones con el tester en Ohm.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 1, 2022)

O mejor aún quita el conector, si ya no se apaga es que era eso.


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 2, 2022)

Hola colegas, creo que quizás nadie aún sugirió hacer un reset al BIOS del Board, ése procedimiento no afecta la información almacenada en Windows o en los discos y pudiera resultar una buena solución al problema. Independiza la placa de todos sus agregados y periféricos, luego invierte de posición la batería en su lugar y cambia el jumper del BIOS al otro extremo de su posición en los 3 pines ocupando siempre 2, luego esperar un par de horas y listo. Se lleva todo a posición anterior y armamos de nuevo el PC. Suerte Perdu.


----------



## analogico (Jun 2, 2022)

El perdulario dijo:


> Hola colegas, creo que quizás nadie aún sugirió hacer un reset al BIOS del Board, ése procedimiento no afecta la información almacenada en Windows o en los discos y pudiera resultar una buena solución al problema. Independiza la placa de todos sus agregados y periféricos, luego invierte de posición la batería en su lugar y cambia el jumper del BIOS al otro extremo de su posición en los 3 pines ocupando siempre 2, luego esperar un par de horas y listo. Se lleva todo a posición anterior y armamos de nuevo el PC. Suerte Perdu.



Nunca inviertan la batería.


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 2, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> nunca inviertan la  bateria



Bueno, comprendo las dudas, pero al invertir la batería, se dará cuenta de que sólo hace contacto un polo de la batería. No es que se inviertan polaridades, o sea nada entra en corto. Suerte, Perdu.


----------



## faluncho (Jun 3, 2022)

El reset de la bios ya está hecho.
Este fin de semana pruebo a desinstalar todos los plugins y ya os cuento.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 3, 2022)

El perdulario dijo:


> Bueno, comprendo las dudas, pero al invertir la batería, se dará cuenta de que sólo hace contacto un polo de la batería. No es que se inviertan polaridades, o sea nada entra en corto. Suerte, Perdu.


En cualquier circuito eléctrico, si un solo terminal está conectado o ninguno, NO hay manera de detectar esa diferencia, ya que en ambos casos, es un circuito abierto.


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 3, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> En cualquier circuito eléctrico, si un solo terminal está conectado o ninguno, NO hay manera de detectar esa diferencia, ya que en ambos casos, es un circuito abierto.


El propio cuerpo de la batería cierra, pero sólo el polo positivo, sin invertir polaridad de la fuente y sin cortocircuito, sólo cierra el circuito a modo de puente o jumper, entre la entrada positiva y negativa.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 8, 2022)

Consejo de viejo sabio con muy mucha práctica y que alimenta familia hace 30 años con esto, *no carguen TODO lo que les cae a la mano*, instalás 400 plugins y pretendés que Windor$ quede indemne? tengo malas noticias, Win es un gigante con tobillos raquíticos, muchas cosas lo hacen caer o poner esquizoide fácilmente, ejemplo: tengo como clientes muchas imprentas, algunas con abono mensual de mantenimiento, en la era del glorioso win7 varios imprenteros estaban sufriendo problemas muy locos que eran aleatorios y no muy seguidos, pero solo los imprenteros, el resto de abonados (clinicas dentales, colegios, metalurgicas y estudios contables) no registraban esos problemas locos, así que la deducción fué facil pero me llevó casi un año descubrir, la causa....los muchachos imprenteros tienen una debilidad en común, cargan cuanta tipografía (Fonts...fuentes, letras) cae en sus manos, win trae x defecto menos de 400 fonts instalados pero ellos elevaban esa cifra a 1400, de las 1400 usan aprox unas 28 variaciones, tipos, de letras, el resto no las usan pero unas pocas deben estar presentes en el sistema pq son usadas por el sistema, por los navegadores web, etc, la solución fué simple, evangelizarlos por un lado y por el otro usar un gestor de fuentes que puede "cargarlas" cuando se necesitan y no quedan residentes en memoria.
El consejo de *un reset de BIOS sin la pila puesta* es una muy buena medida pero aunque la aplico seguido, en toda mi experiencia solo tuvo efecto milagroso en 4 casos y es por esos 4 casos y pq no cuesta nada que lo incorporé como una medida mas pero solo para equipos de mas de 5 años de longevos o con esos equipos que parecen poseidos....
*Dr. Zoideberg* ese asunto de mandar a hibernar muchas veces despues hay que apagar, es muuuuuuy cierto..... y el consejo de reinstalar es el mas acertado de todos así nos evitamos de aplicar la brujería técnica, eso de virtualbox después de una actualización se cumple con rigurosidad no sé si lo arreglaron pero si activás el Hyper-v no hay manera de volver a levantar a virtualbox y si activas el Sand Box, prendele una vela a algun angelito las cosas mas locas pasan con la virtualización, no se si lo arreglaron, solo virtualizo con Hyper-v  y dejé de usar el resto, me cansaron.
El otro consejo que te dieron, que termina con las especulaciones de cualquier tipo, es el de poner otro disco cualquiera, desconectando el que tenés por supuesto, y probar.......
De lejos parece un gato, de cerca parece un gato, tiene ojos de gato, pelo de gato y hace miauuuu.......que es?


----------



## faluncho (Jun 9, 2022)

Ferdinando12​A ver; tomo la esencia de tu comentario que es bastante acertado pero no así los números ya que pienso que es una forma de hablar.
Desde que instalé Windows XP y posteriormente W7, mi equipo ha estado gestionando un número de plugins de audio muy amplio y muy pesados  -alrededor de 75- hubo momentos en que esa cifra ascendió hasta los 200. Como en aquella época al finalizar el master CD en el estudio te pedían la carátula con la foto del grupo, tenía que añadir los títulos, créditos, nombre de pistas, etc. con lo cual necesitaba muchas fuentes. Bien, como el equipo era lo último en calidad y potencia gestionaba además unas 1.800 fuentes, realizaba la grabación digital de 32 pistas mediante código SMPTE y NUNCA tuve ningún problema.
Desde hace diez años y hasta el día de hoy, con W10 y con equipo no de la más alta gama pero si muy potente y rápido, no trabajo a nivel profesional pero hago "cositas" pequeñas en audio. No tengo instaladas por supuesto tantas fuentes, ya que como tu bien dices no son necesarias, -utilizo las que trae Windows por defecto- y menos de la mitad de plugins, llevo así esos 10 años que comenté sin ningún tipo de problema.
Lo que me está sucediendo ahora se ha producido desde Semana Santa aproximadamente, y como no es algo que me impida funcionar correctamente, ya que dejo que el equipo entre en suspensión, tampoco me he dado prisa por solucionarlo.
Te comento todo esto ya que además de estar de acuerdo contigo, _"tiene que haber algo más"._
Son muchos años sin problemas, eso si, haciendo funcionar el equipo correctamente.

Por cierto, a raíz de tu último comentario:  *ES UN GATO.*

Saludetes.


----------



## tiovik (Jun 9, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> Ferdinando12​A ver; tomo la esencia de tu comentario que es bastante acertado pero no así los números ya que pienso que es una forma de hablar.
> Desde que instalé Windows XP y posteriormente W7, mi equipo ha estado gestionando un número de plugins de audio muy amplio y muy pesados  -alrededor de 75- hubo momentos en que esa cifra ascendió hasta los 200. Como en aquella época al finalizar el master CD en el estudio te pedían la carátula con la foto del grupo, tenía que añadir los títulos, créditos, nombre de pistas, etc. con lo cual necesitaba muchas fuentes. Bien, como el equipo era lo último en calidad y potencia gestionaba además unas 1.800 fuentes, realizaba la grabación digital de 32 pistas mediante código SMPTE y NUNCA tuve ningún problema.
> Desde hace diez años y hasta el día de hoy, con W10 y con equipo no de la más alta gama pero si muy potente y rápido, no trabajo a nivel profesional pero hago "cositas" pequeñas en audio. No tengo instaladas por supuesto tantas fuentes, ya que como tu bien dices no son necesarias, -utilizo las que trae Windows por defecto- y menos de la mitad de plugins, llevo así esos 10 años que comenté sin ningún tipo de problema.
> Lo que me está sucediendo ahora se ha producido desde Semana Santa aproximadamente, y como no es algo que me impida funcionar correctamente, ya que dejo que el equipo entre en suspensión, tampoco me he dado prisa por solucionarlo.
> ...


Hay una manera de sacar a Windows (y al disco rígido) de la ecuación. Te "fabricas" un pendrive de instalación de cualquier ubuntu ( si estás probando equipamiento de sonido profesional te recomiendo Ubuntu Studio, pero cualquier otra sirve) y haces que la PC butee del pendrive.
Nada se va a instalar (salvo que actives la instalación!!!) pero vas a terminar en el escritorio por default del SO con todo el hardware típico reconocido y muy probablemente operacional. 
De hecho es muy fácil desde este entorno corriendo desde un pendrive levantar desde internet el soft necesario para hacer una verificación SMART del HDD/SDD (similar al crystal disk report) con lo que sacas al disco de la ecuación.
El pendrive tambien te permite correr un memtest antes de arrancar el SO, con eso podes descartar los bancos de memoria. Hasta podes hacer una prueba de "stress" durante algunas horas para ver si es un fallo aleatorio de algun modulo DIMM (a veces pasa).
Si el motherboard y todo lo que lleva encima opera normalmente con otro SO tendremos que darle la razon al amigo Sherlock: "Eliminar todos los demás factores, y el que permanece debe ser la verdad."


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> darle la razon al amigo Sherlock: "Eliminar todos los demás factores, y el que permanece debe ser la verdad


Mejor la *navaja de Ockham*:


> Quizás la propuesta más conocida sea la que sugirió el mismo Ockham: cuando dos teorías tienen las mismas consecuencias, debe preferirse la teoría que postule la menor cantidad de (tipos de) entidades.


Otra muestra de la improbabilidad de la "multicausalidad" que algunos pregonan...


----------



## tiovik (Jun 9, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mejor la *navaja de Ockham*:
> 
> Otra muestra de la improbabilidad de la "multicausalidad" que algunos pregonan...


Tenes que estar meado por una manada de elefantes con cistitis para que en el entorno PC te ligues fallas por multicausalidad. De hecho son más probables las fallas por "efecto cadena"...


----------



## masterzed (Jun 10, 2022)

*A*preta tecla Windows+R y escribe shutdown /s


----------



## faluncho (Jun 11, 2022)

masterzed;​Huy, compañero!
Eso ya está archiprobado.
Siguiendo instrucciones del foro, probé con otro SSD de arranque y el problema persiste.
Lo dicho, este finde desinstalo todos los plugins y a ver que pasa.
Gracias.


----------



## malesi (Jun 11, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> masterzed;​Huy, compañero!
> Eso ya está archiprobado.
> Siguiendo instrucciones del foro, probé con otro SSD de arranque y el problema persiste.
> Lo dicho, este finde desinstalo todos los plugins y a ver que pasa.
> Gracias.


Escucha lo que dijo @tiovik
PC no se apaga, se reinicia siempre


----------



## reMixer (Jun 11, 2022)

El perdulario dijo:


> Bueno, comprendo las dudas, pero al invertir la batería, se dará cuenta de que sólo hace contacto un polo de la batería. No es que se inviertan polaridades, o sea nada entra en corto. Suerte, Perdu.


Pero al invertir la bateria no se descargaria al tocar los polos el metal que normalmente toca al positivo?


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 12, 2022)

reMixer dijo:


> Pero al invertir la bateria no se descargaria al tocar los polos el metal que normalmente toca al positivo?


No pasa nada, la unión de los contactos en un mismo y solo polo de la batería, en este caso el positivo, impide cualquier corto y anula la descarga de la misma.


----------



## faluncho (Jul 4, 2022)

Hola queridos compañeros;
Al final me venció Microsoft, quiero decir que aburrido desinstalé todos los plugins y el equipo se apagó, o sea volvió a funcionar normal.
Y ya puesto y después de averiguar que había un plugin corrupto reinicié todo el equipo desde cero volviendo a instalar los plugins excepto aquellos que sospechaba.
Eso sí, no dejo de agradecer vuestros comentarios de ayuda. GRACIAS.
Si el moderador lo tiene a bien, puede cerrar el hilo.
Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 4, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> Hola queridos compañeros;
> Al final me venció Microsoft, quiero decir que aburrido desinstalé todos los plugins y el equipo se apagó, o sea volvió a funcionar normal.
> Y ya puesto y después de averiguar que había un plugin corrupto reinicié todo el equipo desde cero volviendo a instalar los plugins excepto aquellos que sospechaba.
> Eso sí, no dejo de agradecer vuestros comentarios de ayuda. GRACIAS.
> ...


No, un hilo no se cierra a menos que así lo requiera (generalmente por infringir el reglamento y/o a pedido), dado que el tema puede llegar a tener nuevas vueltas de tuerca


----------



## Nepper (Jul 4, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> Hola queridos compañeros;
> Al final me venció Microsoft, quiero decir que aburrido desinstalé todos los plugins y el equipo se apagó, o sea volvió a funcionar normal.
> Y ya puesto y después de averiguar que había un plugin corrupto reinicié todo el equipo desde cero volviendo a instalar los plugins excepto aquellos que sospechaba.
> Eso sí, no dejo de agradecer vuestros comentarios de ayuda. GRACIAS.
> ...


Perdón, pero ¿A que te referís con "Plugin"? ¿A los drivers?. Tengo entendido que windows no se maneja con "Plugins" ... Me gustaría que aclares ese punto, o mandes un pantallaso de otros "Plugins"


----------



## unmonje (Jul 4, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> Hola queridos compañeros;
> Al final me venció Microsoft, quiero decir que aburrido desinstalé todos los plugins y el equipo se apagó, o sea volvió a funcionar normal.
> Y ya puesto y después de averiguar que había un plugin corrupto reinicié todo el equipo desde cero volviendo a instalar los plugins excepto aquellos que sospechaba.
> Eso sí, no dejo de agradecer vuestros comentarios de ayuda. GRACIAS.
> ...



Microsoft es terrible pero....  no tuvo nada que ver en este asunto del* plug- in*. El maligno como usted lo llama,  lo debe de haber puesto usted para vuestros asuntos.   🥴  🤣 .


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 4, 2022)

Lo raro es, que dice que ha probado con otro ssd de arranque, y el problema persistía. Como bien le indican, hay que desconectar el ssd afectado y dejar sólo el nuevo. Instalas windows en el nuevo, y pruebas a ver si apaga. Si el hardware está bien, debería apagar normalmente. Hay programas que hacen cambios no deseados en la configuración de windows, y cuesta encontrar el problema, a no ser que deshagas lo último que hiciste, o sea, desinstalar el plugin o programa que instalaste, como ha sido el caso. Hay que mirar muy bien lo que se instala, porque windows es bastante delicado, bastante pejiguero.


----------



## faluncho (Jul 5, 2022)

hellfire4​De acuerdo; por eso mismo postee :"Si el moderador lo tiene a bien".

Nepper​En este caso son plugins de audio; te cuento: tu puedes comprar físicamente una reverberación, una distorsión, un compresor o un armonizador o en lugar de esto, instalar un software o programa que imita casi a la perfección los citados instrumentos.
Como el foro no me permite citar marcas comerciales te diré que hay una reverberación que vale varios miles de dólares que se basa en impulsos de respuesta (IR), han ido a diferentes lugares como auditorios, catedrales, estudios de grabación, bosques, casas, etc. y han tomado con micrófonos "muestras" de la reverberación física de cada lugar y han confeccionado esos "plug-ins" que si los instalas en tu PC con el debido editor de audio puedes dar a tu voz el mismo efecto de reverb que tendrías por ejemplo en la catedral de Dijon o en el mejor estudio de grabación de USA, o dar un efecto de distorsión a tu guitarra. (esto son sólo ejemplos)
Si entras en la web y miras en "audio plug-ins" allí tendrás información detallada. 

unmonje​
No, no lo llamé maligno, sino corrupto. Tienes algo de razón compañero, el maligno es Microsoft porque ni con Windows Defender fue capaz de protegerme de un plugin corrupto, que no obstante, funcionaba bastante bien. Ahora ya he prescindido de sus servicios. 🤣🤣🤣

Saluditos a todos.
Axel31​Al 100% de acuerdo con tu reflexión.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 5, 2022)

faluncho dijo:


> hellfire4​De acuerdo; por eso mismo postee :"Si el moderador lo tiene a bien".
> 
> Nepper​En este caso son plugins de audio; te cuento: tu puedes comprar físicamente una reverberación, una distorsión, un compresor o un armonizador o en lugar de esto, instalar un software o programa que imita casi a la perfección los citados instrumentos.
> Como el foro no me permite citar marcas comerciales te diré que hay una reverberación que vale varios miles de dólares que se basa en impulsos de respuesta (IR), han ido a diferentes lugares como auditorios, catedrales, estudios de grabación, bosques, casas, etc. y han tomado con micrófonos "muestras" de la reverberación física de cada lugar y han confeccionado esos "plug-ins" que si los instalas en tu PC con el debido editor de audio puedes dar a tu voz el mismo efecto de reverb que tendrías por ejemplo en la catedral de Dijon o en el mejor estudio de grabación de USA, o dar un efecto de distorsión a tu guitarra. (esto son sólo ejemplos)
> ...


Pero es que esos plug-in son del software, no de windows. Los hay para "Windows media player", pero WMP NO es windows.
Muchos software tienen agregados modulares que se los llama de distinta forma:
AIMP5 - Plugins
GIMP - Modulos
Firefox - Extensions

Vos me estas diciendo que instalaste un plug-in a un programa, NO a windows, por ejemplo, extensiones a Chrome, ¿Hace que no se te pueda apagar la PC?

¿Cómo un plugin de un software puede manejar el hardware? Si me decis que esos drivers manejan algun transistor de una placa de audio te entiendo, pero... me parece muy raro..  Yo sigo pensando como dice @Gudino Roberto duberlin , es algo de la electrónica del encendido.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 5, 2022)

Pero, por lo visto, estaban corruptos. Vete a saber los cambios que hicieron...
Dice que, en cuanto desinstaló los plugins y creo que también el programa, volvió a funcionar bien.


----------



## Nlrvana (Jul 5, 2022)

Después de la explicación, yo ahora lo tengo bastante claro.

El programa que imita reberveraciones y otros efectos funciona con la ayuda de plugins, pequeños archivos que son los que, en realidad, hacen los efectos. Son algo muy empleado en programación.

Uno de los plugins se corrompió y afectó al apagado del sistema. Muy plausible porque esos plugins funcionan -para que se me entienda- "muy cercanos al hardware".

He conocido un caso parecido:

Un programa visor de imágenes y vídeos se colgaba al reproducir secuencialmente el contenido de carpetas con archivos de imágenes y de vídeo juntos en la misma carpeta. ¿La causa? Uno de sus plugin de video (el usado para reproducir .mpg's) estaba corrupto y, al llegar a un video con esa extensión, ¡zas!, cuelgue.

Yo le echaba la culpa al programa y el culpable era el plugin.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 5, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> Después de la explicación, yo ahora lo tengo bastante claro.
> 
> El programa que imita reberveraciones y otros efectos funciona con la ayuda de plugins, pequeños archivos que son los que, en realidad, hacen los efectos. Son algo muy empleado en programación.
> 
> ...


Pero no, una cosa es que se cuelgue, pero otra es que alcance el hardware. Una cosa es que una instrucción del procesador valla a una linea sin sentido y otra cosa es comandar el equipo cuando este está apagado.
Todavía no se lo que es un plugin del cuales ustedes hablan. Si el software es original pueden pasar links, pasen un link del programa o de los plugins para ver que son, porque no los entiendo y no están explicando. Sean concretos. Digan cual es ese plugin o software del que hablan, sin miedo, pasen el link de la página.
A mi me pasa que actualizas mal unos drivers de placa y pantalla azul. El otro día instalé un driver no oficial de Prolific, y pantalla azul... ¿Pero que no te permita apagarlo por software?. Lo único que se me ocurre es que ese plugin te configuró de alguna forma mal el windows.

@faluncho
¿Podes pasar el link del plug-in fallado?.. (Y no me refiero a que me pases el archivo de tu plug-in fallado, me refiero a que pases la página del desarrollador, o el git-hub, o la página del market de los plugin)

 Otra prueba:

Volve a instalar los plugin corrputos
Apagá la PC normal  a ver si sigue el fallo
Pone ejecutar en windows
escribí shutdown -s -t 1
Esperá a ver si realmente se apaga

Es muy raro lo que contas y los síntomas


----------



## Nlrvana (Jul 5, 2022)

Lo voy a intentar explicar lo más sencillo posible para que se entienda:

El apagado (y el encendido, y la suspensión, y la hibernación y el reinicio y el modo a prueba de errores) dependen de varias cosas, entre otras:
-Una secuencia de instrucciones ejecutadas ordenadamente contenidas en los archivos del sistema
-Un Registro de Windows sin errores, no corrupto, sobre todo en muchas claves críticas.
-Unos drivers del sistema en buen estado, sobre todo, los ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) que son los que gestionan encendido, apagado y demás.

-Un correcto cierre ordenado de los programas en ejecución (todos), + la salvaguarda de las configuraciones correctas + la liberación de la memoria en uso + el desmontado de las unidades de disco (si procede). Esto se ve en el mensaje que a veces sale al apagar que dice "*espere mientras el programa tal se cierra*".

Entonces, al hilo de esto último: Si un plugin, servicio del sistema, driver, ejecutable, secuencia de comandos o similar, está corrupto de manera que hace entrar al cierre ordenado en un bucle sin fin, entonces no es posible apagar el sistema. Y esto se produce *con independencia de que otras partes del sistema sigan funcionando.*

Y sí, por supuesto que los plugins tienen acceso al hardware. Y todos los demás de mi párrafo anterior. Pero no directamente, sino indirectamente a través del S.O. y su "Capa de abstracción"


----------



## Nepper (Jul 5, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> Lo voy a intentar explicar lo más sencillo posible para que se entienda:
> 
> El apagado (y el encendido, y la suspensión, y la hibernación y el reinicio y el modo a prueba de errores) dependen de varias cosas, entre otras:
> -Una secuencia de instrucciones ejecutadas ordenadamente contenidas en los archivos del sistema
> ...


Aún así, se sacaron conclusiones agarradas de los pelos. No digo que no tiene que ver un driver, pero la explicación por lo que sucede no tiene sentido.

En primer punto, si el problema es un bucle, entonces el problema no es de hardware, es software. Vos mismo dijiste que se queda corriendo el plugin. Eso pertenece a la capa de software y es lógico pensar que windows te dice "Este programa no puede cerrarse".
Segundo punto, tampoco @faluncho explica bien los sintomas. A veces creemos que la PC se apaga pero en realidad hiberna. Entonces eso es lo que quiero asegurarme ¿Realmente se apaga? ¿Realmente se le envía la instrucción de apagar a la PC?. Aunque no lo creas, hacer click en "apagar" del menú inicio de windows, ¡puede no apagar la PC!
Tercero, aunque los programas pueden acceder a nivel bajo de programación, siempre son las API (O capa de abrstracción como dijiste) la que interactuan con el hardware. Si yo quisiera generar un tono senoidal que haga explotar el parlante con software, jamás podría porque el software NO maneja el hardware. Es como querer prender y apagar el pin de datos del USB para hacer destellar un led... no se puede.
Cuarto punto, y volviendo al inicio. Nunca se le pidió a Falucho que antes de apagar la PC, mate todos los proceso relacionados al software. O eliminarlos del inicio de windows. Si el problema era un "Software corriendo" (Porque no creo que el archivo corrupto sin ejecutarse, haga daño, ni los virus lo hacen) entonces matando el proceso debería detectar cual evitaba que se apague.
Quinto, si la instrucción, o el plugin es el corrupto, hasta que no se ejecuta no debería generar conflicto. Entonces, volvemos a lo anterior, si se ejecuta al inicio, debería deshabilitarlo, si se ejectua con el software, solo queda evitar correr el software para volver a apagarlo. No puede ser que por solo instalar un archivo (copiarlo y tocar unas configuraciones) ya el archivo corrupto altere el hardware del equipo. Lo más problable que sea... justamente, una configuración al instalarlo.. 

Todas estas consideraciones no se abarajaron y se sacaron conclusiones basadas en plugins que todavía no sabemos cuales son ni a que software pertenecen.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 5, 2022)

Nepper dijo:


> No puede ser que por solo instalar un archivo (copiarlo y tocar unas configuraciones) ya el archivo corrupto altere el hardware del equipo. Lo más problable que sea... justamente, una configuración al instalarlo..


Algo cambió en el sistema, si dice que no se le apagaba, tras haber instalado el plugin. Si el mismo estaba corrupto, puede ser eso que dices, una configuración al instalarlo. ¿Qué configuración?... imposible saberlo sin dedicarle el tiempo suficiente a analizar el problema. El desinstaló el plugin y creo que también el programa, y dice que ya funcionaba bien. No analizó el sistema. Simplemente, tuvo la suerte de que el registro se recuperó. A mi nunca me ha pasado, pero tampoco uso ese tipo de programas.


----------



## Nlrvana (Jul 5, 2022)

> En primer punto, si el problema es un bucle, entonces el problema no es de hardware, es software.



Claro. No puedo estar más de acuerdo. Un plugin no es hardware.



> A veces creemos que la PC se apaga pero en realidad hiberna. Entonces eso es lo que quiero asegurarme ¿Realmente se apaga? ¿Realmente se le envía la instrucción de apagar a la PC?. Aunque no lo creas, hacer click en "apagar" del menú inicio de windows, ¡puede no apagar la PC!



La hibernación lo que hace es guardar un snapshot -digamos una fotografía- del estado del equipo y luego lo apaga.
No definiré "apagado" porque todos sabemos qué es.
Y si, claro. "Inicio - Apagar" puede no responder. Se envía la instrucción, pero el sistema no se apaga.



> Tercero, aunque los programas pueden acceder a nivel bajo de programación, siempre son las API (O capa de abrstracción como dijiste) la que interactuan con el hardware.



Claro. Pero no necesitamos bajar tan abajo para entender el problema.



> Cuarto punto, y volviendo al inicio. Nunca se le pidió a Falucho que antes de apagar la PC, mate todos los proceso relacionados al software. O eliminarlos del inicio de windows. Si el problema era un "Software corriendo" (Porque no creo que el archivo corrupto sin ejecutarse, haga daño, ni los virus lo hacen) entonces matando el proceso debería detectar cual evitaba que se apague.



Es que no es tan sencillo. Los plugins se instalan residentes o se ejecutan por su aplicación padre "a demanda", cargándose y descargándose de la memoria según convenga. Pueden ser transparentes al usuario o funcionar ocultos, sin aparecer en el Administrador de tareas.

Puedes matar el proceso padre y eso no tiene porqué matar el plugin hijo. Y puede ser muy dificil averiguar quién es el culpable. Ocurre que analizas el proceso padre buscando el bug que causa el problema y resulta que el culpable es uno de sus plugin que solo se carga en memoria cuando se necesita.




> No puede ser que por solo instalar un archivo (copiarlo y tocar unas configuraciones) ya el archivo corrupto altere el hardware del equipo. Lo más problable que sea... justamente, una configuración al instalarlo..



No, el hardware no. Pero el Registro si. Y esa configuración cambiada en el Registro no se restaura hasta que se desinstale el proceso padre.

Y a veces ni eso. Busca en el registro y ya verás qué de referencias encuentras a programas y drivers desinstalados hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## faluncho (Jul 6, 2022)

Nepper​¡A que te doy un tirón de orejas! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 pero cariñoso.
¿Como que Faluncho no explicó bien los síntomas?
Expliqué que al dar al botón de apagado el PC SE APAGABA y al cabo de tres segundos sin tocar nada se volvía a encender; ¿Qué más voy a explicar si además comenté que sospechaba de un plug-in? 

A ver, como todos estamos para aprender, además en hilos anteriores alguien dijo que diera nombres y confío en que ningún moderador me llame al orden, daré esos nombres que me pedís, para aclarar dudas.
Antes decir que los plug-ins son sin duda pequeños softwares que se instalan en Windows, Mac o Linux, que no son compatibles entre los OS y que necesitan otro software para poder correrlos, ellos no funcionan por si mismos excepto si disponen de una versión "Standalone". (Pocos)
*Nirvana* ha dado una explicación muy detallada al respecto.

Bien, como quiero dejar claro que *no es publicidad, si no información*, comento:
Entre los plug-ins más importantes: WAVES, BRAINWORKX, PSP Audioware, SSL (Solid State Logic) LEXICON, IZOTOPE y un sinfín más que yo me atrevo a decir que posiblemente sean igual o superior a 5.000. Se encuentran en formato VST2, VST3, AAX, etc. En ocasiones se instalan las tres.
Software para importar esos plug-ins: Los más conocidos AUDACITY, FRUITY LOOPS, SEQUOIA, SAMPLITUDE, ADOBE AUDITION y un montón más.

Funcionamiento: Abro mi editor de audio y voy al menú VST o efectos según modelo y CARGO los plug-ins que previamente he instalado en mi OS, pudiendo con ello crear cadenas, loopings o lo que se os ocurra para mejorar el sonido de voces o instrumentos. Evidentemente, debemos tener conocimientos al respecto como en cualquier materia. Me viene a la memoria un comentario que hizo *Fogonazo* al respecto de un ecualizador paramétrico: "Los EQ paramétricos son muy útiles pero si no sabéis lo que estáis haciendo con ellos podéis arruinar por completo la grabación". Aquí sucede lo mismo.

No me quiero extender más, solamente explicar que hay plug-ins que valen USD 5.000 y editores de sonido cuyo importe es de USD 6.500. Y no me estoy refiriendo a los profesionales; esos valen mucho más.

Asimismo espero que haya quedado claro que los plug-ins NO SON HARDWARE. 😆😆

Un saludo.


----------



## Nlrvana (Jul 6, 2022)

faluncho, me alegro de que tu problema se haya resuelto. Gracias por pasar de nuevo por aquí. 

Tengo una pregunta para ti: ¿Cómo descubriste que la causa era un plugin corrupto?
Sin duda, debió darte fuertes dolores de cabeza conseguir dar con ello.

Dices que, ya aburrido, desinstalaste todos los plugins y ya se apagó normal.

¿Encontraste información que te ayudara a descartar culpables en Google o en la web del programa que usa el plugin?


----------



## faluncho (Jul 8, 2022)

Nlrvana​Hola amigo;
Descubrí que era un plugin fallido, o lo sospechaba porque el fallo lo empezó a dar a raíz de usar varios, con el agravante de que el maldito debió de meter un virus o algo desconocido para mi pero con muuuucho retardo. No tengo conocimientos suficientes para saber cual de ellos era ya que como comenté usamos cadenas con varios y era muy complicado saber cual.
También un poco de dejadez por mi parte ya que como comenté dejaba que entrara en suspensión y por ello tardé tanto.
Asimismo comentarte que el plug-in culpable era uno de los que se ven por la web de forma gratuita (legal) por eso, ahora todos los que tengo en esta nueva instalación son de pago.
Para certeza de que era eso y no fallo de software siguiendo varios consejos de vosotros procedí a hacer lo siguiente: instalé desde un CD que tengo hace muchos años el programa HIREN'S BOOT que entre muchas opciones te permite instalar un W7 desatendido pero que para las funciones básicas va muy bien, y me apagaba el PC así como lo suspendía; ya no tuve dudas y dije recordando al amigo *Ferdinando12*: "es un gato". 😂😂😂😂
Saludos.


----------



## Nlrvana (Jul 8, 2022)

Gracias por responderme, faluncho.
Si señor, muy buena idea utilizar el Hiren's. 
Y mi enhorabuena por haber encontrado el gato 🐱


----------



## faluncho (Jul 9, 2022)

De nada, al contrario, gracias a todos vosotros por vuestra ayuda.
Saludos.


----------

